# Car sick



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi. My puppy is now 5 months and up to 3 weeks ago he traveled in the car fine. 
In the last 3 weeks he has become motion sick when we travel more than about 15 mins in the car. I’ve tried having windows open to stabilise air pressure. He travels facing forward in his own car seat. I’ve read about a trait when getting in car like a jellybean which I will try and get him a new toy just for car travel. 
Anyone else have this problem? I don’t mind cleaning up but feel sad for him. Dint want meds’ for sickness really, that’s my last resort. 
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------

